

Safecracking for the Computer Scientist [pdf] - mhb
http://www.crypto.com/papers/safelocks.pdf

======
atomon
I'm currently taking one of Matt Blaze's courses at Penn (Operating Systems).
It's cool to see one of my professor's papers posted on HN. If you liked this
one, he also wrote another cool paper entitled "Cryptology and Physical
Security: Rights Amplification in Master-Keyed Mechanical Locks." It discusses
the ability to reverse-engineer master keys in the context of computer
science. Here's a link:

<http://www.crypto.com/papers/mk.pdf>

